# HELP! My Chihuahua hates the new puppy.



## clairescanvas (Jun 23, 2008)

My Chihuahua Nacho is 6 years old, is very well socialized with other dogs including dogs that come and stay in our home for holidays  but hates our new Jack Russell Puppy Percy.

Percy is a typically Jack Russell very playful, fearless and naughty he is 14 weeks old.

Our first problem is no matter how much Nacho snaps and growls Percy never knows when to stop and always comes back for more.
However even when Percy is calm or sleeping Nacho will show aggression.
Percy can't sniff, lay next to, walk next to...you get the drift!

Nacho also refuses to go for a walk with him, once out he is fine but we are now having to pick him up to bring him outside rather then his normal excitement.

Nacho will not even come and get a treat when the pup is there. Im positive it is not through fear as on a few occasions ive caught Nacho eating the pups food and growling him away if he tries to get it back.

Nacho is particularly aggressive towards Percy when I am present, which i suspect is a protective thing or a "this is mine stay away." 

I know the pup is annoying him, we obviously keep them apart when we are out but how can we stop this behaviour. Percy after all is a 14 week old puppy and likes to play. 

We really don't know who we should be telling off. 

We have had Percy for 3 weeks now.

Any help and advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello,

It sounds like Nacho (great name by the way!) could possibly be slightly jealous of the new puppy? Were they fine together to begin with or has it been like this from day one?

My friend was in a similar situation a few weeks ago but now the dogs get on great! Just perhaps try separating them when Percy gets a little hyper so that he doesn't annoy Nacho as much.

I don't think you should be telling off either of them, neither are doing anything wrong you just need to give them time. Good luck!


----------



## clairescanvas (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you! 

yes Nacho has been like this from day one, we even introduced them outside on neutral ground.

We took in Percy as his owner was unable to look after him but tbh knowing Jack Russell behaviour (my partner was brought up with Jacks as pets) i would never have chosen the breed as a second dog with a Chihuahua but fingers crossed the pair settle and we can give Percy the loving home he deserves.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

clairescanvas said:


> My Chihuahua Nacho is 6 years old, is very well socialized with other dogs including dogs that come and stay in our home for holidays  but hates our new Jack Russell Puppy Percy.
> 
> Percy is a typically Jack Russell very playful, fearless and naughty he is 14 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Are both dogs male? *Ignore this question, just noticed your called Nacho him so they are both males*


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm struggling to comprehend how a chihuahua can refuse to go for a walk  but just wanted to say, it sounds as though you're leaving them alone when feeding them, I don't even do this with dogs that I've had for years, they are always supervised when fed as you just never know. I'd also suggest crating the pup to give your other dog a bit of space, however, I would also suggest if Nacho is getting bolschy for no real reason, other than not having it all his way, he is given his own space to have a think about things. Years ago, when I rescued an old collie cross, she used to occasionally just snap, and used to try and bite, I would just get hold of her collar behind her head and gently lead her into the dining room, and leave her there with the door closed to calm down for five mins. Then the door was just opened for her to join back in with the routine as though nothing had happened.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm struggling to comprehend how a chihuahua can refuse to go for a walk


You'd be surprised. I had Phoebe for 2 months before I got her lead trained. She'd plant her feet on the ground and refuse to move, it was so embaressing!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Nacho sounds like he is being territorial towards your new puppy. I have been through exactly the same thing. At the time I had a 10 yr old x-SBT (Coles) and I took on a 1 yr old AB (Buster), that was going to be put in rescue or get into the wrong hands, so the boys didn&#8217;t meet on neutral ground. From day one if Buster even looked in Coles direction he would snap and snarl at him.

The best advice I can give you is to walk them together. This will build the bond between both dogs. 

Do you have a crate for your puppy?


----------



## clairescanvas (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks guys! yes i have a crate which pup stays in if we go out, we obviously put it in a different room to the chihuahua so they cant even see each other when we are not home supervising. 

I will use this to help train him as suggested. 

ive put a baby gate up also so we can now feed them individually and there will be no more stealing each others food.

Percy we are having trouble house training and also walking on the lead so more walks together will only help with these problems too will keep you updated.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I hope they learn to get along. When I brought home a tiny submissive chihuahua girl puppy I had no idea that my boy chihuahua would turn into a horrible, nasty little bully. It has taken them about 10mths to get along in total and even now, whilst they are very friendly, there is still a reserve in their relationship that neither has with my middle dog.
Adam would just launch himself at Heidi for no reason and continue attacking her even when she yelped and cowered. I kept trying with them coz although it sounded like murder was being committed Adam never bit Heidi hard enough to break the skin. I just made sure to tell him off and seperate them if he didnt leave her alone after she had yelped and submitted.

Chihuahuas can be jealous, moody little things though, cant they?? 
I had a pen for Heidi as a puppy and would put her in there for periods and also walk the other dogs and leave her home on occassion (both for SA training and for special time with my older dogs). Also I never tolerated any growling or guarding around people. If either dog attempted to growl when sitting with me they were put on the floor immeadietely.

Good luck with them and I hope peace is restored soon!


----------



## clairescanvas (Jun 23, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> I hope they learn to get along. When I brought home a tiny submissive chihuahua girl puppy I had no idea that my boy chihuahua would turn into a horrible, nasty little bully. It has taken them about 10mths to get along in total and even now, whilst they are very friendly, there is still a reserve in their relationship that neither has with my middle dog.
> Adam would just launch himself at Heidi for no reason and continue attacking her even when she yelped and cowered. I kept trying with them coz although it sounded like murder was being committed Adam never bit Heidi hard enough to break the skin. I just made sure to tell him off and seperate them if he didnt leave her alone after she had yelped and submitted.
> 
> Chihuahuas can be jealous, moody little things though, cant they??
> ...


tell me about it Nacho sulked with my partner for days when we brought Percy home. Its funny how they know things, he has never had a problem with any of my friends/ families dogs, even when they come to stay for long periods but he obviously knew Percy was not just here for his holiday!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

we have a new puppy shih tzu he is 6 months now but from when we brought him home after meeting on neutral ground my other dog a 4yr old bichon frise kept on snapping if pup wanted to play or if puppy was tugging at his ear he would tell him off. they now get along perfectly with the occassional snap, they will hopefully get used to each other it just takes time and patience.
also I would keep to the separating while you are not at home until you are 100% sure you can leave them together unattended. 

always when feeding them, feed, play and greet Nacho first so he doesn't feel like percy gets all the attention (not saying he does) but may be this could maybe get them going or its probably just hierachy between then fighting for your attention


hope this helps


----------

